

New Microsoft Logo? - buraksarica
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/default.aspx
Anybody estimates budget? :p
======
buraksarica
Anybody can estimate the budget? :p

~~~
Piskvorrr
Go ask them ;)
[http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_blog/archive/2012/08/23...](http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_blog/archive/2012/08/23/microsoft-
unveils-a-new-look.aspx)

